# New BD Tri-Trenbolone 150



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2004)

Tri-Trenbolone 150 (50mg Trenbolone Acetate, 50mg 
Trenbolone Hexandrobenzylcarbonate, 50mg Trenbolone 
Enanthanate) 

Presentation: 10ml multi (150mg/1ml)


 I was discussing this on another board. Thoughts????


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

The sustanon of tren, why?

There is a guy mixing together test of about 6 different esters, again - why? Oh yes, so he can say it has 6 different kinds of test esters so that newbies pay the insane prices he charges because it must be somehow much better.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2004)

That was my point. http://www.massmuscleinc.com/forum/showthread.php?t=584


----------



## LAM (Oct 29, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The sustanon of tren, why?
> 
> There is a guy mixing together test of about 6 different esters, again - why? Oh yes, so he can say it has 6 different kinds of test esters so that newbies pay the insane prices he charges because it must be somehow much better.




lol...he will probably sell out of it !


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

$300 - King Of Tests-600 (Sustanon on steroids): 

25mg Test Base
50mg Test Propionate
75mg Test Phenylpropionate
60 Test Isocaproate
70mg Test Cypionate
80mg Test Enanthate
110mg Test Decanoate
130mg Test Undecanoate

I can't blame a guy though for creating a product SOMEONE will buy. In case anyone is wondering, this product is in a 15ml bottle. Thats 9 grams of stuff for $300, thats more expensive than domestic 10 grams of tren enanthate which is already expensive.

Or of course you could spend $30-$40 for 10 grams of regular old test enanthate, but then you can't say you stuck king kong in your ass.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> $300 - King Of Tests-600 (Sustanon on steroids):
> 
> 25mg Test Base
> 50mg Test Propionate
> ...


Damn, who makes that?


----------



## LAM (Oct 29, 2004)

Black Label


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea to make money off guys that love sustanon because of the 4 esters....why not add more and up the dose...I wouldn't want to use it. Besides my pockets are not that deep.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

Yep, Black Label also makes a deca with different esters in it. They also turn out 4 and 5 ester stuff as well, if you like wasting your money tell us how it works out 

Thats about half of what gym pricing seems to be though, $300 for a single bottle of test that would otherwise be $40.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Oct 29, 2004)

I love Tren ! However I fail to see tha purpose of such a combo. Other than of course insane pimp'n get'n some fool's cash.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd get pumped making that kind of cash  just counting those bills I'd get some forearm growth.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2004)

Obviously Your next movie Terminator 4 will have even more laughs then action as you are becoming a funny person Mr. (T) Mudge. Think I'll follow you around the forum tonight. I can get some good laughs and forget about these bis ass lumps that are trying to take over.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 30, 2004)

The only obvious reason (other than the money making ones already mentioned   ), is to create a steroid with "self tapering" properties.

That was the original idea behind Sustanon anyway.


----------



## jabba (Feb 23, 2005)

10 grams for 30$??????????  Compared to other ul, bl has very good prices.


----------



## CarguyJB163 (Feb 24, 2005)

speaking of prices i got test enth = $75, deca 300 = $120; all are QV u think thats too much?  Also, is $85 too much for HCG, not sure on the ampule size?  In ya'lls opinion??!!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2005)

$85 better be at least 15,000 iu of HCG, 3 amps.

Beware of price wars, scammers love this kind of talk.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2005)

Oneiros said:
			
		

> The only obvious reason (other than the money making ones already mentioned   ), is to create a steroid with "self tapering" properties.



Half life is tapering.


----------

